# Underclock Core with Overclock Memory(9700 Pro)



## Nektopoli (Apr 21, 2006)

Got a 9700 Pro(128MB) on an Abit AI7 with a Celeron D 2.8 running 3.3 (640 FSB[160x4]) at 1.45 volts. Agp is set at 66MHZ at 1.6 volts and mobo memory is 400MHZ at 400. I'm having to  underclock the Core of the GPU to 302 to get ATI Tools to report no artifacts (90 mins without one) but the memory was able to run a 360MHZ (720MHZ) for 30 mins before I stopped the test I've now had it running for 20+ mins at 366MHZ without any artifacts. I have a Zalman VF-700Cu on the GPU and a Gigabyte 3D Cooler PRO (PCU21-VG) for the CPU. CPU temps stayed right at 71* for the whole test, the 9700 pro has no temp sensor so I don't know what it's running at. I'm just wondering if;

A)UC the Core and OC the Memory is OK
B)Anyone else run into the same thing?

NP


----------



## Nektopoli (May 1, 2006)

BUMP, anyone?


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (May 1, 2006)

I had a 9700Pro and was able to clock it like 5mhz higher before getting artifacts. You are doing very well. Try to put a temperature probe on the card and see what temp it gets.


----------

